# Keith Bogans!



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'm making another Bogans thread. I'm a UK fan and am very proud of him right now. He may be the steal of the draft since he was in the second round. I read he had 18 points against Boston. Not bad for a mid-second rounds who is 6'3 playing SF huh? :bsmile:


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I agree, not doing bad at all for a second-rounder.

Right now averaging 11.4ppg over the last 5 games, and has a total of 31 points over the last two.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ranier823</b>!
> I agree, not doing bad at all for a second-rounder.
> 
> Right now averaging 11.4ppg over the last 5 games, and has a total of 31 points over the last two.


5 star post. :bsmile:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wish he could give that 18-8 consitently every game. That would be huge. Seems to be very streaky right now. Play good for 4 or 5 games, disappear for 7 or 8.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I wish he could give that 18-8 consitently every game. That would be huge. Seems to be very streaky right now. Play good for 4 or 5 games, disappear for 7 or 8.


Getting consistent playing time would probably help.


----------



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I was kinda glad they picked Bogans in the draft. He's holding his own for a second rounder. Nice Surprise for us so far. I hope he can find a way to remain consitant, and i'll soon be in love with him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, im a wolves fan. and i love watching bogans. he is just great. they are lucky to get bogans right noe, because no one else is really stepping up. but i think bogans is my new favorite rookie!!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> ok, im a wolves fan. and i love watching bogans. he is just great. they are lucky to get bogans right noe, because no one else is really stepping up. but i think bogans is my new favorite rookie!!!


5 stars. Anyone who supports Bogans deserves it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogans having a great game. Hustling for loose balls, and hitting his shots. He's slowing becoming a big part of this team.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 stars. Anyone who supports Bogans deserves it.


lmao UKFan you are hilarious.

man whose this bogans kid. he sucks, i mean any 6'5" kid can jump and get 8 rebounds and 18 points. he supposed to get 28 points and 18 boards every game for the rest of his career. :sour: 

in all seriousness, i thought he was a steal and man is he living up to it. really suprised me though with his rebounding.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> in all seriousness, i thought he was a steal and man is he living up to it. really suprised me though with his rebounding.


5 stars. :bsmile:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

new career high for bogans of 20 points, as i watched , i noticed he got a bunch of boards!!!


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

im supporting.
he's back, he's starting, he hits 3s, shoots a high percentage and boards!  

go keith!
(just picked him up in roto after dropping devean 'i suck' george)


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

keith is starting to bring this team together hes been hitting those 3s and open jumpers. The magic better forget about the playoffs this year and start planning on next year, keith is going to be a star in this league, he is a perfectionist if his shot isnt going down he rebounds and defends, i like people like that people who know theyre cold and start doing else to contribute.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> keith is starting to bring this team together hes been hitting those 3s and open jumpers. The magic better forget about the playoffs this year and start planning on next year, keith is going to be a star in this league, he is a perfectionist if his shot isnt going down he rebounds and defends, i like people like that people who know theyre cold and start doing else to contribute.


I dont think he will be a star at any point, but he could end up being a solid starter for a long time.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think he will be a star at any point, but he could end up being a solid starter for a long time.


My exact thoughts. However, I've learned to never put anything past Keith, or a Tubby-coached player.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think he will be a star at any point, but he could end up being a solid starter for a long time.


:yes:


----------

